
If you want to understand the biggest problem in science, start here - CarolineW
http://www.vox.com/2016/7/14/12016710/science-challeges-research-funding-peer-review-process?HN_20160715
======
irickt
Headings from the article:

Academia has a huge money problem. Too many studies are poorly designed.
Replicating results is crucial — and rare. Peer review is broken. Too much
science is locked behind paywalls. Science is poorly communicated. Life as a
young academic is incredibly stressful.

Conclusion: Science is not doomed

